# My first successful blue run, Yay!



## PNWRider (Feb 7, 2012)

We went to Whistler-Blackcomb on Saturday and after a bad start to the morning, I managed to link turns down most of the "Ross's Gold" blue run. I would say it's a pretty easy run as far as blues go, but I'll take the win 

Unfortunately, on my second time down the run, I had a bad fall and sprained some ligaments on my bad knee a bit, which really sucks. Hopefully, I'll be in shape to hit Crystal this weekend, but I may need to take it easy for the rest of the spring season. Depends on what the physical therapist says I guess. Running on ibuprofen for the last two days. 

The start of the day was awful though. I posted this on the Boot forum, but my new K2 Maysis with custom orthotics were causing my feet to feel like they were on fire! I almost gave up after my first run of the day on a simple green because of the pain. The boots fit comfortably around the house and with my knees flexed, my big toe has room to wiggle, so I'm hoping it's just a break-in issue and not ill-fitting boots. 

Also, the "Green Line" run on Blackcomb sucks for a green run. It's a long cat track winding all the way down the mountain with what looks to me like a sheer cliff to one side. Some of the wider blues were easier than this stupid green line. I was hugging the opposite wall whenever I was on it (which didn't help with the quad burn or foot pain depending on which edge I need to be on to hug the wall). 

Anyways, I'm glad I didn't quit in the morning and if I can recover enough for a day at Crystal this weekend, I'll be satisfied for the season.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Are you sure it's the Green Line? There were as I remember, a couple of cat tracks like that -- one in particular coming down from Seventh Heaven -- but I didn't think Green Line was one of them. Anyway, point made though. Some of those greens are just long and thin. If it wasnt' for the sheer drop on one side, they'd be perfect for practicing switch 

I had thigh burn and calf burn issues my first couple days on Whistler, but it wasn't ill-fitting equipment. Just out-of-shape rider  Anyway, Whistler/Blackcomb is a great place, but can take a little getting used to.


----------



## PNWRider (Feb 7, 2012)

Green line it was from Seventh Heaven. I just wish I didn't want to cut my feet off, I would have enjoyed myself more. First time on Blackcomb, even though I live in the Pacific Northwest. I can see why they call it Disney Land for snow sports. 



Donutz said:


> Are you sure it's the Green Line? There were as I remember, a couple of cat tracks like that -- one in particular coming down from Seventh Heaven -- but I didn't think Green Line was one of them. Anyway, point made though. Some of those greens are just long and thin. If it wasnt' for the sheer drop on one side, they'd be perfect for practicing switch
> 
> I had thigh burn and calf burn issues my first couple days on Whistler, but it wasn't ill-fitting equipment. Just out-of-shape rider  Anyway, Whistler/Blackcomb is a great place, but can take a little getting used to.


----------



## ParkShredder (Feb 21, 2012)

I remember learning to snowboard on Whistler. I could never make it through the green line without taking a foot out to push. I progressed the most by taking the chair to the top and slowly working my way down. Hitting blues and falling if I needed to. Now I do the same thing but double blacks instead of blues... lol. Good luck with the knee!


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats! Haha, I'm so jealous that you're in whistler right now...I so wish I was snowboarding right now ): I have a love/hate relationship with Ross's Gold because it's a pretty fun run by itself, but usually the highschool GS's and terrain GS's are beside that run so I always get nervous when I'm on that run..and it's usually really crowded too..
Anyways, congrats again and I hope that your knee will get better soon!


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry about your knee. Sounds like you had a great time. Hope you feel better for your next trip. I might try to get some spring skiing done one more time before the season ends. I just wish it was closer than 7 hours. .


----------



## PNWRider (Feb 7, 2012)

Lol. Luckily, it was largely empty, which made it nice. 



jojoinabox said:


> Congrats! Haha, I'm so jealous that
> you're in whistler right now...I so wish I was snowboarding right now ): I have a love/hate relationship with Ross's Gold because it's a pretty fun run by itself, but usually the highschool GS's and terrain GS's are beside that run so I always get nervous when I'm on that run..and it's usually really crowded too..
> Anyways, congrats again and I hope that your knee will get better soon!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

If your gonna have boot problems it'll be at Whis/Blackcomb. Length of the runs gets me sometimes. All the long run-outs you have to ride flatbase are killers if your feet aren't relaxed. If you're riding flat runs your muscles can be tensed for extended periods. That shit can hurt.

I really don't know how good it is as a learner hill to be honest.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

Try taking off your orthotics. I think orthotics can be too stiff/rigid to be used for sports. I think custom insoles/footbeds like Remind, Shredsoles, Superfeet are better for snowboarding. And yeah on Bcomb, you want to stick on the blue runs instead of the greens. Almost all the green runs on bcomb are cat tracks. If you want to practice your turning on a green run, Easy Out is a good choice, just follow it down all the way to cat skinner. You'll be beside the XL park too towards the end for some awesome views of people hitting big jumps.


----------

